# 2"x72"belt Grinder



## LJP (Mar 15, 2015)

This is the beginning "frame" of a scratch built 2"x72" belt grinder. The 1/2" plate steel, as well as the 1" shaft material came from the scrap yard for .40 a pound. All the material was rusty, Evaporust worked well to clean it up. Have had the bearings for over 20 years, they are from a woodworking flap sander that has been taking up space in the attic. It came to me new, never used, and I never used it either. The motor in the background is a 2hp 3ph motor I plan to get a VFD for. More pictures to come.
Thanks for looking, Larry


----------



## rgray (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice. I built one a couple of years ago they are very handy to have around.


----------



## Franko (Mar 15, 2015)

It looks good so far, Larry. Belt grinders are wonderful things to have. I converted one of the Trick Tools 2x48 belt grinders made to mount on a bench grinder to a belt-driven grinder so I could change speed (mostly slow it down to make it less aggressive).


----------



## melsdad (Mar 16, 2015)

I built one several years ago based on the KMG machine. 2hp. 3ph. with a VFD. Awesome machine!


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd never heard of KMG, Brian. They look very nicely built. Impressive.


----------



## ranch23 (Mar 17, 2015)

I also built a KMG clone, am starting another one. They are that handy. You might want, actually you really want, to go to Ebay and look at DD work rest. Great idea.


----------



## GarageGuy (Mar 18, 2015)

A belt grinder is one of the handiest machines in the shop.  I built one last summer, and use it all the time.  Yours will be a little more "heavy duty" than mine!  

GG


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I do hope you plan using this as a build thread. I started a belt grinder build myself a few months ago, didn't get very far and had to do some other projects. I'll be watching this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 20, 2015)

OK, patience is nearing the end.    Where is an update to this???

 "Billy G"


----------



## pojotex (Dec 4, 2015)

Still waiting.....


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry to bring bad news but this member was last seen on the Forum in August of this year.

"Billy G"


----------

